# Part wolf?



## Lialla (Jan 12, 2011)

I had to check the hours of our local zoo. I loaded their web page and was suprised to see a picture of my puppy on their web site ) Here it is with the following headline: 

*Check out our new wolf pups! Now on display in Wolf Woods.*










and here is my pup










Now I'm not suprised when people think he is a wolf ) i definitely need to go to that zoo and check wolf pups out Turtle Back Zoo: home


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

That must have been quite the surprise when that page loaded! I've never seen a wolf like that before. Very cool. 

In these tight economic times, maybe the zoo got a GSD to pose a wolf for their exhibit. 

Such a beautiful pup!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

That wolf club has the same eyes as Alexandra eyes. She is a member on the fourm. Crazy the similarities!! Your pup is so cute too! I would go to the zoo too and take more pics! LOL


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

The wolf pup head is distinctively wolf. I have seen black wolf pups like that.
But you had me going there for a minute.
;-)


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful pup you have! What is his breeding? And don't say wolf.


----------



## Lialla (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is his pedigree Grom Von Apoll - German Shepherd Dog



> That wolf club has the same eyes as Alexandra eyes


They do look similar. I was always fascinated by Alexandra's eyes. She is stunning and her eyes look very unique.



> In these tight economic times, maybe the zoo got a GSD to pose a wolf for their exhibit.


Haha, that must be it! 

And thanks for the compliments. Grom likes that a lot


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Black wolves are rarely ALL black. They often have white or brown thrown in somewhere just like that young wolf in the first picture.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Cute pup but that wolf is definitely all wolf and your pup is definitely all puppy looking.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

How did the zoo get a photo of your pup?


----------



## Lialla (Jan 12, 2011)

Pepper311 said:


> How did the zoo get a photo of your pup?



That exactly what I was thinking when that page loaded 




> Rerun Cute pup but that wolf is definitely all wolf and your pup is definitely all puppy looking.


I know, but they do look quite similar , especially that red ear fuzz


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

the turtleback zoo! i was so excited to see that...my parents used to bring us there when we were kids. didn't know it still existed.


----------

